# greatest fights outside ufc and pride



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: after watching the event last night, i wanted to know what matches are the greatest outside of ufc and their pride library?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i wanna see Sakuraba vs Miller!!!

hell, ill pay anytime to see Saku vs anybody, anywhere!! id pay to get beaten up by him!!

Greatest

MMA

Fighter

Ever


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Best fight outside the UFC:

Me and my best friend James in grade 8 during lunch. I dumped orange juice on his math book - he puched me in the gut - I KTFO'd him with a punch to the temple. I played Sega at his house later that day after detention. It was glorious.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

putmeonhold said:


> Best fight outside the UFC:
> 
> Me and my best friend James in grade 8 during lunch. I dumped orange juice on his math book - he puched me in the gut - I KTFO'd him with a punch to the temple. I played Sega at his house later that day after detention. It was glorious.


video or gtfo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd have to throw in Fedor versus Sylvia just because Fedor's destruction of Sylvia was so textbook it was beautiful. You don't see anything more beautiful outside the UFC and PRIDE!:thumb02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to say frank shamrock vs cung lee has to be the best. That was amazing action packed fight with great stand up by both fighters that only ended because of a broken arm due to blocking too many kicks. Awsome fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One great fight I'd have to say was Sudo Genki versus Butterbean on K-1 Dynamite 2003. Butterbean heavily outweighed Genki but he came back and submitted the big guy!:thumb02:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd have to throw in Fedor versus Sylvia just because Fedor's destruction of Sylvia was so textbook it was beautiful. You don't see anything more beautiful outside the UFC and PRIDE!:thumb02:


Fedor has 4-5 fights already. Arlovski, Rogers, Werdum, Arona and now Sylvia...probably antonio silva and overeem in the future


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*This one was so fun to watch...*


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

what other fights could be added?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *This one was so fun to watch...*


AMEN

Frank punked Phil for months then backed up every word with style. I'd be embarrassed to say how many times I've watched it.:thumbsup:

Another that comes to mind is Manhoef vs cyborg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that was probably one of Shamrock's last great fights. After that he went downhill and decided to retire and was smart about it!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I like most of the ones listed, and also this one from DREAM last year:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Another one to throw out there if it hasn't been alread, Joe Warren versus Joe Soto. I was never more happy to see Warren come back from being dominated in the first round to destroy Soto with the win!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I like most of the ones listed, and also this one from DREAM last year:


yes Tokoro vs Cullum
Warren vs Soto
Warren vs Freire
Alvarez vs Kawajiri

alot of lightweight fights were great. they should be on the list as well.

and Manhoef vs Cyborg was great too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I already mentioned Warren versus Soto but then again you can never talk about a match like that too much. Warren is a testament to how a tough wrestler can make the transition from wrestler to MMA Superstar!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I already mentioned Warren versus Soto but then again you can never talk about a match like that too much. Warren is a *testament to how a tough wrestler can make the transition from wrestler to MMA Superstar!:thumbsup*:


*cough cough* kurt angle *cough cough*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> *cough cough* kurt angle *cough cough*


No moar Kurt Angle talk in this thread. Kthx.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> No moar Kurt Angle talk in this thread. Kthx.


alright i will leave pro wrestling where it is. he hasnt stepped up yet anyways so nothing to talk about


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, let me make something very clear. I said an MMA Superstar, not a WWE Superstar!:bye02:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

upcoming great fights:

Feijao vs Mousasi

Overeem vs Werdum

Diaz vs Noons

Lombard vs Shlemenko

Alvarez vs Huerta


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> upcoming great fights:
> 
> Feijao vs Mousasi
> 
> ...


The later three I can definately agree. We don't know about if the first two fights will even happen. If they did happen then yeah they would be good fights!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

it seems that any fight involving Fedor, Eddie Alvarez, Cung Le and Lawler has the potential to be great


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The most amazing shit I've ever seen in an mma match.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, this was all stand-up. I don't see how that was a good fight at all. I would rather see Kimbo versus Alexander!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, this was all stand-up. I don't see how that was a good fight at all. I would rather see Kimbo versus Alexander!










[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## jaec012 (Aug 4, 2010)

jung v garcia WEC was awesome!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

jaec012 said:


> jung v garcia WEC was awesome!


i should have added wec to the thread title. wec is under ufc


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

No Bibiano v Takaya from Dream FW GP Final? that is one of my favourite fights ever, its certainly better than 3/4 of the fights you have listed. Watch it and try and tell me that aint a fun fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know if this one qualifies on anyones "greatest" list but it was a good one and showcased Silva's skills and his weaknesses, as well as jeremy's


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't know that Korean promotions put together good matches like this. It was a pretty technical fight for sure. It's probably one of the most unknown fights as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hammer-Time (Oct 12, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> One great fight I'd have to say was Sudo Genki versus Butterbean on K-1 Dynamite 2003. Butterbean heavily outweighed Genki but he came back and submitted the big guy!:thumb02:


haha that reminded me of a video game. Only in Japan lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What video game?


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What video game?


*stalks kantowrestler*


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What video game?


probably any fighting video game that allows the smaller fighter to come out victorious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like Street Fighter, Tekken and Soul Calibur series?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Like Street Fighter, Tekken and Soul Calibur series?


no, fatal fury, mortal kombat and soul edge.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Soul Edge is par of the Soul Calibur series. Mortal Combat is needless to say an interesting series. The movies kind've sucked though!


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

in that game i got the guy with the axe and dominated everyone when i was a kid.

1quarter and beat the game in an arcade. after which i dropped to my knees and screamed "i am god!"

..i didnt get laid much as a kid


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In Soul Edge the guy with the axe is Nathaniel "Rock" Adams. Though in later Soul installments, Astorath was the guy with the axe. By the way, when you say kid do you mean teen?


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> In Soul Edge the guy with the axe is Nathaniel "Rock" Adams. Though in later Soul installments, Astorath was the guy with the axe. By the way, when you say kid do you mean teen?


yep 

i remember my dad was with me at the arcade, and he put a gun in his mouth when i was 15 i think


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Gilbert Melendez - Josh Thomson 1 & 2
Ben Henderson - Donald Cerrone 1


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

especially ur 1st one, melendez got robbed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope Noons goes back to lightweight so that Strikeforce can put together some better matches than just Thompson versus Melendez 3. But yeah the second match was definately a good fight. Though I wish it could've gone to the ground more!:thumbsup:


----------

